# ITV Homes From Hell



## AnabFair

Hello,

My name is Anabel Fairclough and I'm a researcher with ITV1. We are currently looking for British people willing to share their stories with viewers of "Homes from Hell", due to be broadcast in spring 2011. 

At least one hour will be devoted to the stories of British people who have moved to France and encountered serious property related problems. 

At this stage we're not discounting stories of any sort. But we are actively looking for the most shocking stories.

Through these individual stories we hope to make viewers here in the UK aware of the wider issues at stake and also the best ways to avoid the potential pitfalls of buying a home in France. 

People chosen to have their story featured will benefit from the publicity that is generated by millions of ITV1 viewers being made aware of their plight. 

We will also be working with a group of experts (lawyers, surveyors etc.) whose role will be to inform viewers and home owners alike exactly what their problems are how to go about fixing them. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this post, I will respond to everyone who gets in touch. My telephone number is 00442071574288.
Best, 
Anabel


----------



## Isualt

AnabFair said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Anabel Fairclough and I'm a researcher with ITV1. We are currently looking for British people willing to share their stories with viewers of "Homes from Hell", due to be broadcast in spring 2011.
> 
> At least one hour will be devoted to the stories of British people who have moved to France and encountered serious property related problems.
> 
> At this stage we're not discounting stories of any sort. But we are actively looking for the most shocking stories.
> 
> Through these individual stories we hope to make viewers here in the UK aware of the wider issues at stake and also the best ways to avoid the potential pitfalls of buying a home in France.
> 
> People chosen to have their story featured will benefit from the publicity that is generated by millions of ITV1 viewers being made aware of their plight.
> 
> We will also be working with a group of experts (lawyers, surveyors etc.) whose role will be to inform viewers and home owners alike exactly what their problems are how to go about fixing them.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this post, I will respond to everyone who gets in touch. My telephone number is 00442071574288.
> Best,
> Anabel


I find this offensive in that British TV companies only appear to want to show cases which are the "most shocking". Most of these people will be those who looked at previous UK property shows which gave a false impression of how easy it would be to move to France and how cheap it was and came out without enough money or research.

Why not do a responsible show and involve people who have moved to France, survived and can give the truth? Most of us moved here to get away from the type of TV you are promoting.


----------



## jojo

Isualt said:


> I find this offensive in that British TV companies only appear to want to show cases which are the "most shocking". Most of these people will be those who looked at previous UK property shows which gave a false impression of how easy it would be to move to France and how cheap it was and came out without enough money or research.
> 
> Why not do a responsible show and involve people who have moved to France, survived and can give the truth? Most of us moved here to get away from the type of TV you are promoting.


"good news is no news"!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jdavey

Crikey - give the girl a break!! She is resarching for a tv show that although "sensationalist", does actually help people. My Father lives near Bordeaux and his house is suffering massive subsidence. Due to the fact that the French Governement have deceided that the period in question was not a "cannicule" he is not covered under the French Social System, nor will his insurance pay out.... But his house is falling apart and that is his only asset and he is 76... 

Surely Isualt, you have a choice in what TV programs to watch, no-one forces you to watch anything, and I am sure with the hundreds of programs available, "homes from Hell" will not be screened in your house... (oh, and there are plenty of tv shows that demonstrate the "good" side to living in France)


----------



## Isualt

jdavey said:


> Crikey - give the girl a break!! She is resarching for a tv show that although "sensationalist", does actually help people. My Father lives near Bordeaux and his house is suffering massive subsidence. Due to the fact that the French Governement have deceided that the period in question was not a "cannicule" he is not covered under the French Social System, nor will his insurance pay out.... But his house is falling apart and that is his only asset and he is 76...
> 
> Surely Isualt, you have a choice in what TV programs to watch, no-one forces you to watch anything, and I am sure with the hundreds of programs available, "homes from Hell" will not be screened in your house... (oh, and there are plenty of tv shows that demonstrate the "good" side to living in France)


I did not say that only the good side of life in France should be shown on TV, quite the opposite I said the truth. If you have followed on from the "Homes from Hell in Spain" series you would be aware that nobody's problem was resolved. These production companies only portray the two extremes. 1 - Life will be all drinks on the terrace of a chateau bought for nothing and renovated problem free. 2 - One - off tales of misery most of which could have been avoided. One programme showed a large house uninhabited for over 40 years renovated by a retired couple. This was a load of tosh. The couple had a team of builders etc doing the work and had advertised for British builders in France using "you will be on a UK TV show" with the offer of free meals to get the work done for free! Comments from people who believed the story portrayed on the show found the couple inspirational and aspired to do the same. Did the production company know this — yes.

I feel sorry for the problem your father has and hope it is soon resolved but his case further proves my point that truthful, well researched and informative programmes need to be made. Not having enough money and an understanding of the French language and system causes the most misery to people who move to France. I work with a group of people who offer help (free) to Brits who have legal, financial and medical problems here in France and would a programme like this help them — no.


----------



## jdavey

I think we should just agree to disagree... I did say in my post that the program was "sensationalist" but I also mentioned that they can, and have in the past, helped people apply pressure which would otherwise be difficult. If you are implying that there are many ex-pats who have poorly researched their desired retirement location then you are of course correct. My Father moved to France over 10 years ago and is a fluent French speaker and extremely adept at dealing with the French "red tape". In this particuar case, there is a definite "black hole" between insurers and the government. Budgeting for a house with subsidence was not possible, unlike many home buyers, he did get a full survey done (rare in France as you will know) and surprise surprise, no subsidence was found. 2 years later cracks are appearing in his house and will cost many thousands to repair.

I would say that most people who have moved to France / Spain in their retirement years have not moved to get away from the UK tv scheduling, far from it most ex-pats are keen to provide a UK address so that their Sky tv viewing can continue uninterrupted. Most have moved to enjoy (better) weather, and to enjoy the culture of their chosen country.


----------

